# $20 extremely easy, no-wiring, DIY nano lighting system



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's my latest project. It was super easy to do and cost next to nothing.
This works great for nano tanks. Recently Home Depot came out with a 6500k spiral bulb, either 13w or 15w option, so I knew it was feasible to use that bulb for a building project. Cheap, works great for plants, intense lighting. Some light is lost due to weird shape of spiral bulbs causing restrike, but can be partly compensated with a good reflector.








For canopy, items required: 
Some particle board and wood panels
Some wood glue, some nails + screws
Optional: Paint

Lighting system:Two 13w compact fluorescent spiral bulbs, 6500k (I bought at Home Depot, 6 for $20, so 20/6x2 = $6-7)
Extension cord ($5)
Plug-in socket, medium base ($3.28 + tax, you can substitute one with a dial switch as an extra feature. It costs more and I already use a timer, so no point)
Twin light socket, medium base ($3.58 + tax) 

Reflectors:
Some sheet metal ($3-5, I bought a metal air duct part and use the material)
Extra: some mylar sheeting (usually bought in bulk, but you can find it inside those shiny helium ballons or the inside of a chips bag.

Add it up, it should cost you about $20-30.

Basically, build a canopy, cut a hole in the back to fit the plug-in socket through. Build a reflector, glue some mylar sheeting on to make it shiny (you can substitute mylar with white gloss paint).

Screw in the 2-way light socket into the plug-in light socket, screw in the bulbs into the 2-way light socket.

Plug into to extension cord and there you have it, 26w of nice light.

If this doesn't work, you can always buy a Home Depot full spectrum power compact desk lamp. 

Edit: I also forgot to include the fact that there is no wiring invovled at all will be a big plus for those who aren't comfortable messing with electrical wiring.


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice setup. I think I might make a trip over to the Home Despot tomorrow to find some of these fabled 6500K spirals, I would love to find some of them for my 5 gal.


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

I'll tell you from experience that those 6500k Spirals work Great!:thumbsup: I have 2 on my 20 Gallon tank, with 2 - 20 Watt Flouros & the Spirlas thow off more light IMO.

Good job! That will work great I bet!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

This was my DIY CFL fixture back when I had my cichlid tank. I used a 6" PVC pipe ripped in half. Was a fun little project.


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

Some thing like this is even simpler, just plug it in, and it reflects more light. It can be found at Wal-Mart for $10. Just clamp it on to something or fasten it to your canopy. 

reflector: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6016+6028+6513&pcatid=6513


----------



## wawawang (Jan 22, 2008)

*bulbs*

I have seen 26 watt versions of that bulb why didn't you use 2 of those?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

wawawang said:


> I have seen 26 watt versions of that bulb why didn't you use 2 of those?


Well I didn't use the 26w (or is it 27w) version for a couple of reasons.

1. If I use it, I can only use one as two of them would be too much light.
2. If I use only 1, then light doesn't get distributed evenly throughout the tank.
3. The bulb is larger, so you would need a deeper canopy, and a bigger reflector. All this increase in size just makes it look bulkier.
4. The bigger size of the spiral bulb would actually emit less % of light than a 13 watt bulb because of the spiral's weird shape, restrike would be more of a factor.
5. If I use 2x 13w instead, it's more effective for the same amount of watts. Just my $0.02. 



ummyeah said:


> Some thing like this is even simpler, just plug it in, and it reflects more light. It can be found at Wal-Mart for $10. Just clamp it on to something or fasten it to your canopy.
> 
> reflector: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6016+6028+6513&pcatid=6513


I use a 27w bulb on my nano 2.5g, using something similar to that wal-mart light fixture. It's not as effective because the spiral bulb is pointed downwards, where a lot of the light isn't even directed at the tank. So even if you are technically putting 27 "watts" of light into the tank, much less is used in practice. The light focus isn't that great unless you have it higher from the tank. But once you go higher, only some light is focused on the tank.

Something like this:


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I went to hope depot today, they FINALLY have these bulbs. I bought the adapters you used and set this up over my 5 gal test tank for growing glosso emersed. Although my canopy is made out of a piece of cardboard, yours is much much better.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

colinthebassist said:


> Well I went to hope depot today, they FINALLY have these bulbs. I bought the adapters you used and set this up over my 5 gal test tank for growing glosso emersed. Although my canopy is made out of a piece of cardboard, yours is much much better.


Haha my canopy has pretty shoddy craftsmanship. For some reason, I measured 12 inches long instead of 16 inches long when cutting the pieces. I had to redo everything and the 2nd time around. I got lazy and just wanted to finish it as fast as possible.

Nice to know that it works for you as well! Just wondering, was it hard to build?


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

Not hard to do at all. I just used the lid from a cardboard box I found in my basement. Cut a whole in one side of the lid, stuck in the extension cord and plugged in the adaptors and bulbs. I used scotch tape though to keep the bulbs from hangin low onto my saran wrap. Its so ghetto I don't want to post a picture!


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> This was my DIY CFL fixture back when I had my cichlid tank. I used a 6" PVC pipe ripped in half. Was a fun little project.


Are those strip bulbs in your canopy black lights?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Cold Cathode lights, you just need a power transformer to run them. They are for computers.


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> Cold Cathode lights, you just need a power transformer to run them. They are for computers.


You using them for moon lights?


(this totally turned into a thread jack)


----------



## neilfishguy (Dec 16, 2007)

are those reflectors as good as one of these http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=203198-1373-FL-200PDQ&lpage=none

with mylar in it?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

neilfishguy said:


> are those reflectors as good as one of these http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=203198-1373-FL-200PDQ&lpage=none
> 
> with mylar in it?


Which reflectors are you comparing it to?

As I mentioned, the problem with the reflector that has a parabolic shape as opposed to cylindrical shape is that it doesn't spread the light as evenly.

I have tried this myself, my 2.5 uses a parabolic reflector like the one in your link, with the bulb pointed down. I added mylar to it (see signature for 2.5 for more pictures) and it did help a great deal though.

And also because of the weird shape of the spiral bulb, you are better off having the bulb face horizontal as opposed to point downwards as more light on the top half of the bulb facing away from the water will get reflected back down.


----------



## Birdman (Feb 19, 2008)

Dekstr, do you have the brand name and maybe even the model number for those bulbs? I went to home depot today and the best i could find was 5500 K. I just threw together a hanging fixture with onr 5500 K bulb. But would like to get a 6500.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Any hardware store or even walmart sells 26w 'daylight' spirals made by GE..


----------



## Birdman (Feb 19, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> Any hardware store or even walmart sells 26w 'daylight' spirals made by GE..


The bulb I got is a daylight but only 5500 K, not 6500.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Birdman said:


> The bulb I got is a daylight but only 5500 K, not 6500.


The "daylight" from Philips is 6500k. Home Depot should have a chart by Philips that shows the different kelvin temperatures for their different bulbs.

It is labelled that. Sorry I don't know where else you can find it.


----------



## Birdman (Feb 19, 2008)

dekstr said:


> The "daylight" from Philips is 6500k. Home Depot should have a chart by Philips that shows the different kelvin temperatures for their different bulbs.
> 
> It is labelled that. Sorry I don't know where else you can find it.


Thank you, now I know what to look for.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

The packaging is blue..
I couldn't find a plug in socket at my home depot =/


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Hm... the socket adapters should be in the electrical section of Home Depot. Lemme take some pictures:


----------



## desolatefox (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay, I must be blind, because I looked in two Home Depots and couldn't find them. Actually, I didn't see _any_ Phillips spiral fluorescents, just energy saver, and none of them were 13w 6500k. By the way, what does that 6500k refer to? You can tell I'm not a regular at hardware stores. :wink: I couldn't even find the light sockets.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

6500K
6500 Kelvins
Daylight.


----------



## desolatefox (Mar 6, 2008)

You've heard of selective hearing, I'm sure, but I think I have selective seeing. I found 6500k daylight bulbs at walmart, although they're 15watt. Which is probably why I overlooked them. I also found the needed sockets, plus a nice little switch which will make it easier to turn the light on and off (assuming I don't later decide to get a timer):











Now I just need to go back to Home Depot for the metal duct thing, an acrylic sheet and cutter for a new lid, and then find something of suitable size to use as a hood.

And I just realized I forgot, thank you for posting this DIY guide. Very helpful. =)


----------



## YankyTexan (Mar 8, 2008)

dekstr - very resourceful, nice idea.

gmccreedy - really nice lighthood, I may re-think my canopy and do something similar to your 6" pvc light.

Daniel


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

desolatefox said:


> You've heard of selective hearing, I'm sure, but I think I have selective seeing. I found 6500k daylight bulbs at walmart, although they're 15watt. Which is probably why I overlooked them. I also found the needed sockets, plus a nice little switch which will make it easier to turn the light on and off (assuming I don't later decide to get a timer):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem! I find cutting acrylic to be a PITA if the sheet is too thick. Those handheld cutters are really useful, but it still takes forever to cut thick sheets of acrylic.



YankyTexan said:


> dekstr - very resourceful, nice idea.
> 
> gmccreedy - really nice lighthood, I may re-think my canopy and do something similar to your 6" pvc light.
> 
> Daniel


No problem! Glad I helped.


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

I LOVE this idea !! I want to build one, sorry if im replying to a really old thread !! LOL, but I just have to make me one of these pvc light fixtures !! I have the clamp ons, I have a reptial one, and a halagen work light, now if I can get this pvc bad boy for my 90 gallon , yea I would be set !! LOL< now I can keep track of this, so I can remeber how to put everything together, well I will not need the blue lighte, I am doing plant tanks !!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

starsunmoon said:


> I LOVE this idea !! I want to build one, sorry if im replying to a really old thread !! LOL, but I just have to make me one of these pvc light fixtures !! I have the clamp ons, I have a reptial one, and a halagen work light, now if I can get this pvc bad boy for my 90 gallon , yea I would be set !! LOL< now I can keep track of this, so I can remeber how to put everything together, well I will not need the blue lighte, I am doing plant tanks !!


Hehe sounds like you have a plan.

With a 90 gallon, I think footprint is 48" by 24". Go for T5HO bulbs as they will be the most efficient, especially as the tank size gets larger! Another good option would be power compacts.

For plant tanks, anywhere between 5000k and 10000k bulbs will work excellent. Popular kelvin temperatures for planted tanks are 6700k, 8000k and 10000k.

Anyway, I built another light box with 2x 13w bulbs. This time I just skipped the double-socket adapter and went with the extension cord directly attached to the bulb adapter. So one bulb on each side of the extension cord making straight light-box instead of the Y-shaped fixture.

Here is a picture of the light box:


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

colinthebassist said:


> Not hard to do at all. I just used the lid from a cardboard box I found in my basement. Cut a whole in one side of the lid, stuck in the extension cord and plugged in the adaptors and bulbs. I used scotch tape though to keep the bulbs from hangin low onto my saran wrap. Its so ghetto I don't want to post a picture!


sounds hazardous...

wouldnt want that stuff falling into the water. haha


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR said:


> sounds hazardous...
> 
> wouldnt want that stuff falling into the water. haha


AFAIK it's perfectly safe. There's a plastic grate covering the top, so not possible for the lights to fall into the water.

And for 'stuff' falling into the water, it depends on how much activity happens around the tank and what 'stuff' is hovering on top.

My tank is in my room where no one other than me visit... and I'm only in my room when I'm sleeping or looking at the fish, and nothing's going to fall in of its own accord.


----------



## DesertAquariums (Dec 7, 2009)

That is awesome, I may try that, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> This was my DIY CFL fixture back when I had my cichlid tank. I used a 6" PVC pipe ripped in half. Was a fun little project.


Where does one purchase 6" plastic pipe?


----------



## XanAvaloni (Dec 18, 2009)

dbosman: Plumbing supply store. Or a good hardware store if you have one handy. Farm supply outlet might have it too. Or if you have a construction project going on nearby, look for the scrap pile.


----------



## itrack4u (Nov 16, 2009)

Great thread! Before I have my brother in law start this project for me can someone answer these two questions please?

With the 15w spirals mentioned, what range of light will be produced; low, medium or bright for a 5g tank? 

Would I need to use a co2 setup? I really don't want to.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Depending on how many bulbs you use, the height, and the orientation of the bulbs will determine whether you have low, medium or high light.


----------



## itrack4u (Nov 16, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Depending on how many bulbs you use, the height, and the orientation of the bulbs will determine whether you have low, medium or high light.


I was planning on using 2 bulbs. Orientation?? I plan on following the original instructions. 

My goal is to grow plants for low and medium light with chemicals. I'm using a 50/50 (daylight/Actinic 03) 20w Coralife cf in the original hood that came with the 5g tank kit. Will this diy lighting be better than what I am using? What would the height need to be?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

In terms of orientation, I meant a horizontal placement vs. a vertical placement. If you are using dekstr's orientation, then the bulbs will be horizontal.

You should have medium light with two 13 watt bulbs over a 5 gallon tank. It should provide more usable light than what you currently have.


----------



## itrack4u (Nov 16, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> In terms of orientation, I meant a horizontal placement vs. a vertical placement. If you are using dekstr's orientation, then the bulbs will be horizontal.
> 
> You should have medium light with two 13 watt bulbs over a 5 gallon tank. It should provide more usable light than what you currently have.


 Thank you very much :icon_bigg


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

dekstr said:


> Well I didn't use the 26w (or is it 27w) version for a couple of reasons.
> 
> 1. If I use it, I can only use one as two of them would be too much light.
> 2. If I use only 1, then light doesn't get distributed evenly throughout the tank.
> ...


well, according to the data presented by Jeremy in the lighting section sticky (PAR data spiral compacts... or some such title), vertically mounted spiral florescent bulbs produce more PAR than horizontally mounted bulbs, all else being equal. lumens and watts/gal are meaningless for planted aquaria.


----------



## dudey (Dec 7, 2009)

you have any problems with the lighting and moisture build up iin the canopy and lights?


----------



## Nskylinerb-25 (Dec 23, 2009)

did something similar myself but I used paper foil as a diffuser in the back getto but it does the trick lol I also didn't find the 6500K bulbs there 5K but they say day light so I'll go look for them some other time


----------



## fisfan (Mar 27, 2010)

good idea!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Is paper foil the same as aluminum foil? I believe using it is worse than having a plain, painted white background.


----------

